# Breeding Pair of Alenquers :D



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

So, I finally went on Monday and picked up a pair of mated alenquers from April. Very excited!!! It'll take a couple weeks for them to acclimate I think, especially 'cos their fins got roughed up in the transition. Right now, their really antsy - pecking and chasing each other a little bit. I hope that's normal  Will post some pics soon!

P.S. I read somewhere that it's a good idea to separate them on either side of a divider for a week or two. Should I try that?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Can't wait to see some pictures.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

leave them be. are they poking each other on the sides? or mouths? if side..its a nudge..like do something..just keep clean water..and let them get used to their surroundings. and good food.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations on getting them. They were in awesome shape when I was at April's on Sunday and much as I tried and tried, April wouldn't sell them to me


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

They were poking each other on the side, and chasing a little bit. Nothing violent though. Will a 40% water change every second day be sufficient?

Thanks! That's what Shelly told me


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Min. 50% w/c EVERY DAY and hopefully the storm will take care of the rest (mine get a little frisky just after a storm ). You really want that water to be crystal clear 'cuz it may be tricky doing water changes once you have eggs running down the length of that nice new breeding cone you picked up on Monday 

Good luck with them.
Shelley


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Not very good pic, I know - I just changed the water, so they're not being very cooperative. But you can see that the male has got gorgeous dorsal finnage.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats on the pair - have fun with them!


----------

